# Light Weight Wheels



## bikeuphill9 (Sep 7, 2005)

For the past few months I have been looking for a set of light weight climbing wheels. I have checked out Easton/Vellomax Ascent II, Rolf Prima Elan, and American Classics Sprint 350. I would like them to weigh under 1400 g and have aluminum clincher rims. I weight about 140 lbs so weight limits are not much of a concern. Are there any other wheels I should look at or is one of the three mentioned above a good pick. Thanks for you help.


----------



## ballmon (Mar 23, 2005)

How much do you want to spend. You can go very light, but it's going to cost ya!!


----------



## bikeuphill9 (Sep 7, 2005)

I have about 900 dollars to spend. I do not mind purchasing wheels used off of ebay or other classifides for a reduced price.


----------



## BarryG (Jul 5, 2004)

I would go with a custom build of the AC 350g (yes, the top builders can still get them), the IRD 390g, or Velocity Aerohead OC rims. Dave Thomas speeddream.com or Mike Garcia oddsandendos.com will do a superb job for you. These guys are a pleasure to talk to and to do business with.


----------



## Juanmoretime (Nov 24, 2001)

*Take a look at this thread.*

The set I'm having built is 1250 and much less than your budget.

http://weightweenies.starbike.com/phpBB2/viewtopic.php?t=11351


----------



## Mark McM (Jun 18, 2005)

*Alex Crostini R3.x source?*



Juanmoretime said:


> The set I'm having built is 1250 and much less than your budget.
> 
> http://weightweenies.starbike.com/phpBB2/viewtopic.php?t=11351


Those Alex Crostini R3.1 and R3.2 rims look sweet. Any idea where I can get some in the US?


----------



## terzo rene (Mar 23, 2002)

Mark McM said:


> Those Alex Crostini R3.1 and R3.2 rims look sweet. Any idea where I can get some in the US?


 Very hard to find in the US, johnhenrybikes.com in canada has most of the models (prices are in $CA).

But aren't you the guy that ran through the math that light wheels don't really matter much? Of course I agree with the math but still like light wheels too.


----------



## Juanmoretime (Nov 24, 2001)

*Mark.*



Mark McM said:


> Those Alex Crostini R3.1 and R3.2 rims look sweet. Any idea where I can get some in the US?


The guy that posted the thread, bikemessenger, has a wheel building business. The link to his business is at the bottom of his posting. He's the guy building my wheelset.


----------



## Mark McM (Jun 18, 2005)

*Rotating mass vs. just plain mass*



terzo rene said:


> But aren't you the guy that ran through the math that light wheels don't really matter much? Of course I agree with the math but still like light wheels too.


Actually, I posted the math that shows that when climbing, rotating mass is no worse than any other mass (i.e. it doesn't matter if the mass is on the wheels or on the frame). 

But when climbing mass is still mass where ever it is on the bike, and still has to be pushed up the hill, and the steeper the hill, the more the mass matters, so less is better. I'm presently looking to build some wheels for special hill climb events, like the Mt. Washington race (4780 feet of climbing in 7.6 miles, average grade 12%), so strength and durability are secondary to low mass (my average speed up Mt. Washington is about 6mph - the record time has an average speed of about 9mph).


----------



## homebrew (Oct 28, 2004)

Mark McM said:


> Actually, I posted the math that shows that when climbing, rotating mass is no worse than any other mass (i.e. it doesn't matter if the mass is on the wheels or on the frame).
> 
> But when climbing mass is still mass where ever it is on the bike, and still has to be pushed up the hill, and the steeper the hill, the more the mass matters, so less is better. I'm presently looking to build some wheels for special hill climb events, like the Mt. Washington race (4780 feet of climbing in 7.6 miles, average grade 12%), so strength and durability are secondary to low mass (my average speed up Mt. Washington is about 6mph - the record time has an average speed of about 9mph).


This debate will never end. The questions depend on the model being used. As roads and races tend differ from these models they should be looked at as guidlines at best. That being said most pros race events like Mt Washington on the lightest wheels they can get. As I recall Tylor rode Lightweights. Stiff, areo and light is the order I choose. FYI last I heard the Mt Washington climb is no longer open to us mortals  . The road is only open to bikes one day a year (for the race) and as I recall the race is not an open race. I hope I'm wrong on this as I would love to try it.


----------



## Mark McM (Jun 18, 2005)

homebrew said:


> That being said most pros race events like Mt Washington on the lightest wheels they can get. As I recall Tylor rode Lightweights. Stiff, areo and light is the order I choose. FYI last I heard the Mt Washington climb is no longer open to us mortals  . The road is only open to bikes one day a year (for the race) and as I recall the race is not an open race. I hope I'm wrong on this as I would love to try it.


Yes, Hamilton did indeed use Lightweights for the 2005 race (I'm pretty sure he used ADA wheels when he set the record in 1999). Unfortunately, I can't afford either Lightweight or ADA wheels, but I can still build a pretty lightweight set with some "vintage" tubular rims (Saavedra Turbo, Super Champion Medaille d'Or, etc.).

The Mt. Washington Hill Climb is not just an open event, it's not even a sanctioned race - it's actually a charity event open on a first come first served basis to anybody who can come up with the entry fee (Mt. Washington Hill Climb). The Mt. Washington Auto Road is a privately owned and managed road, and is normally not open to bicycles. Bicycles are allowed on the road only two days a year - on the morning of the race, and about a month earlier at a "practice ride".


----------



## mattv2099 (Aug 27, 2004)

bikeuphill9 said:


> For the past few months I have been looking for a set of light weight climbing wheels. I have checked out Easton/Vellomax Ascent II, Rolf Prima Elan, and American Classics Sprint 350. I would like them to weigh under 1400 g and have aluminum clincher rims. I weight about 140 lbs so weight limits are not much of a concern. Are there any other wheels I should look at or is one of the three mentioned above a good pick. Thanks for you help.



I have a set of American Classic 350's. I have not raced on them yet and have only ridden them twice. After two 20 mile rides they needed to be trued (tightened up).

My set weigh in at 1327g. They look sweet. And they are cheap (you can find them for 350-400$ on ebay).


----------



## Ligero (Oct 21, 2005)

Mark McM said:


> Those Alex Crostini R3.1 and R3.2 rims look sweet. Any idea where I can get some in the US?


I keep some in stock, send me a email if you are interested.

[email protected]


----------



## madonna (Dec 6, 2005)

*PlanetX Pro Carbon Wheelset*

Any one try this before wheelset before

http://www.planet-x-bikes.com/road/...op=view_page&PAGE_id=147&MMN_position=346:308


----------



## Lotek (Aug 3, 2004)

[weight weenies forum list Accent II as 1423grams. my wife has these and she has done 2 1/2 iron man tri's plus training over the past 2 yrs and they are still true. and short of ceramic bearings on the Zipp hubs. Velomax hubs are tops, they role forever, the straight spoke design allows spokes to have higher tension, If you break a spoke I think they would be a pain to change, get directions from Velomax


----------



## BarryG (Jul 5, 2004)

Nimble Spiders are another good sub-1400g clincher wheel. Their rims are also available separately for a custom build.


----------



## DIRT BOY (Aug 22, 2002)

*How about sub 1400g for under $500!!!*

let my know. I will post pic of my 1316g wheels in a few days!

The Wheels are Primavera hubs/ Nobium 350 24mm Aero rims (Same manufactor and rims as the AC 350) 24/28h with DT Aerolite spokes, radial front and Radial NGS and 2X GS.


----------

